# Matthias



## gemalina

MATTHIAS

Is the name, i believe it is Greek. If anyone could please help me with the pronunciation of this name i'd be extremley greatful.


----------



## metis

> MATTHIAS
> 
> Is the name, i believe it is Greek. If anyone could please help me with the pronunciation of this name i'd be extremley greatful.


The greek version should be Matthaios or Maththaios. On the other hand Ma(t)tias, Ma(t)thias is a danish, swedish and german name. Maybe a danish, swedish or german forero can add something more about pronunciation. 
Giulio


----------



## justjukka

'Tis Greek.  The pronunciation is as follows:  ma-THIGH-us

I forget out to write it phonetically.


----------



## ireney

Well the Greek form of Mathew is Matthaios (t and th as in theatre, ai in modern greek as e in elephant, o as in omnibus). All the forms of the name come from the Hebrew "Mattihyah" (wish a slanted accent over "a") that mean the gift of Yah(veh) (sp?)


----------



## skatoulitsa

And with greek letters, it's spelled: Ματθαίος.

Pronounced: mat-the'os

where "th" is the greek "θ" or the spanish "z" sound


----------



## gemalina

thankyou for all your help.


----------

